# Is there anyone willing to share info about the Walleye run on the Maumee?



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I wanna make a trip up this spring. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would suggest your first stop be maumee bait and tackles website. They explain most of what you need to know. Other than that, fire away with the questions! I'm sure we can get you squared away.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea it's not really anyone's honey hole there are 1000 people up there on any 1 day so most people are helpful on here. I believe there is a thread from not very long ago with a ton of good information. I would search for it and ask whatever questions you have.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Do you have to wade the Maumee or can I bring my boat? When is it? How long does it last typically? 
I have heard its "always" two weeks before the white bass run at Freemont which is the second week in May. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

People do boat, but it can be dangerous if you don't know the river. Early April is usually an average peak. Duration varies I would say most would say two months. The vast majority of people call it quits by the first week in may. The earliest reports of fish are usually around early march. 

The Maumee in the spring can be a nasty mistress. Spring flooding is pretty common.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

If its your first time on the river you might want to consider wading. Maybe fish the morning and if you limit then go scout the afternoon and see how other guys are securing their rigs in the river. There are also a lot of special regulations and if you dont follow them or just make a mistake you will be ticketed as there are tons of DNR officers there during the run. It's really a good time though and plenty of fish to be caught. A lot of access points and you fish different parts of the river depending on water level. Carolina rig with a floater and twister is the most popular method but some people still use lead.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

When I was a kid we would go up with some of my dads coworkers and we would all take boats and go down river where there wasn't as many people then get out and wade and just tie the boat to the bank. It's alot if fun. Make sire u no the rule s cuz they are plenty of officers watching your every move. And if I remove right lots of snags sui we would bring extra spools for our reels and extra line. Not that I think about it I might have to take that trip this year again. It's been 15 years. Lol 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

mudkings said:


> When I was a kid we would go up with some of my dads coworkers and we would all take boats and go down river where there wasn't as many people then get out and wade and just tie the boat to the bank. It's alot if fun. Make sire u no the rule s cuz they are plenty of officers watching your every move. And if I remove right lots of snags sui we would bring extra spools for our reels and extra line. Not that I think about it I might have to take that trip this year again. It's been 15 years. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you needed extra spools of line, I'd almost have to guess that when you got hung up you'd just cut the line. That's not a very good idea, it just creates more snags. I've fished the run for quite a few years now and have never come close to running out of line on my reel.
OP, use a braided main line with a lighter mono or flouro leader. Many guys will use trolling weights between leader and main line. This way when you get hung up you'll just lose your leader and not a bunch of expensive braided line. It keeps the costs down and the river a little cleaner. I would also have your jigs and leaders pre tied, before you get out there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would help more if I could but I don't remember the names of the best places to fish. but there is a little island on the west side of the city that's a good place to fish. you have to wade out and cross the island then find a place to get in line. you have to get there early or wait for someone to leave. you can use jigs with mister twisters or you can use Carolina rigs with floating jigs and mister twisters. you want just enough weight to cast out across the current and just bump bottom as your rig drifts down stream then reel in slow always be ready to set the hook if you get hit. you do get hung up this way and you get tangled lines with other fisherman. you will have a hard time telling the bottom from hits so you will set the hook a few times when its the bottom and not fish hitting. you will foul hook some fish, don't keep any foul hooked fish. this is fishing shoulder to shoulder so just watch what others are doing and try to fish with the crowd.

there is also a little park downtown that can be a good spot. I have done good both places. and you can try any place you can get access to the river between the island and the park.

there are 2 places that I know of to launch a boat. 1 is just above the island but you really need to be careful going down the river to fish below the island. you cant use a boat at the island because there are to many waders. the second 1 is just across the river from the little park. there is plenty of room in this area to fish from a boat. just make sure you anchor far enough out to not bother the bank fisherman or you may get hit by there jigs.

it can be a fun place to fish but it is always crowded when there is fish there. I always liked to fish from about the middle of march until about the 3rd week in april. but this can vary because of weather and water levels.

just follow all the rules and have fun.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you do a search on the walleye run you will get a very good idea of when and where the fishing takes place. River levels will help you decide where to fish. Most fish down stream when the flow is high. When the flow drops they move upstream to fish. Look up a map online so you have a good idea of whete people are refering to from past posts. The general area of the main run is from new orleans park to jerome road. Take notes of where people caught fish in relationship to the water level and take notes. This will cut out alot of wasted time when you make it up here to fish.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

It's a real long read but I did a walleye run overview on my blog;

http://coolwaterfish.com/the-walleye-run/

Many people around this site have fished it a long time, just ask any question and I'm sure it will get answered.


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

The walleye run is awesome! JM Steele gave you good advice earlier. Another method is using round leadheads ranging up to 3/4 oz in size during high water. A sharp, strong non-barbed hook works great because snagged fish won't get gouged as bad during hook removal and throwback. Also, if you wade, be sure to wear a belt for safety. I have run a blog for several years that will tell you depth, fishing conditions, and techniques. See walleyerun.blogspot.com for daily updates. Good luck!

Dr. Walleye


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> If you needed extra spools of line, I'd almost have to guess that when you got hung up you'd just cut the line. That's not a very good idea, it just creates more snags. I've fished the run for quite a few years now and have never come close to running out of line on my reel.
> OP, use a braided main line with a lighter mono or flouro leader. Many guys will use trolling weights between leader and main line. This way when you get hung up you'll just lose your leader and not a bunch of expensive braided line. It keeps the costs down and the river a little cleaner. I would also have your jigs and leaders pre tied, before you get out there.


Nope never cut a line but got hung up alot and the line would break. We were just using regular mono. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll second MudKings' comment. When I use monofilament I often break off my line, and it's usually at the knot. It's going to happen.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the good info... I think I'll make a scouting trip up there in the next few weeks to find a boat launch. If wading is the only thing that ends up working then waders will become plan B. The thought of being elbow to elbow with guys doesn't seem appealing. The constant worry about crossing someone's line drives me nuts. I'd rather not have to even think about dealing with some of the uptight "hardcore fisherman" who are out. 
It's certainly worth a drive up to see what's what!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> Thanks for all of the good info... I think I'll make a scouting trip up there in the next few weeks to find a boat launch. If wading is the only thing that ends up working then waders will become plan B. The thought of being elbow to elbow with guys doesn't seem appealing. The constant worry about crossing someone's line drives me nuts. I'd rather not have to even think about dealing with some of the uptight "hardcore fisherman" who are out.
> It's certainly worth a drive up to see what's what!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The shoulder to shoulder thing isn't that bad. I've had very few bad experiences out there. I've met and talked to far more good people out there, than "uptight hardcore fishermen". As far as crossing the line of the guy next to you, it's all about timing. You just have to pay attention to the people around you and it pretty easy to avoid.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about crossing people's lines. Like said you just have to pay attention and time it right. For the most part guys get along. But you're pretty much going to get crossed with someone's line along the way. It happens. Just go out and catch some fish. Pack light, what you can fit in your waders. A landing net, small tackle box, extra spool of line for leaders, and a stringer or chain. It can be a blast, a limit of fish is always a possibility. Don't take snagged fish!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

PARK92 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about crossing people's lines. Like said you just have to pay attention and time it right. For the most part guys get along. But you're pretty much going to get crossed with someone's line along the way. It happens. Just go out and catch some fish. Pack light, what you can fit in your waders. A landing net, small tackle box, extra spool of line for leaders, and a stringer or chain. It can be a blast, a limit of fish is always a possibility. Don't take snagged fish!


This info is consistent with my experiences. Sure you snag, tangle, and get crossed. However, the ONLY time I have seen any issues is when people lack any fishing skills and appear to be crossing others on purpose, lack any common courtesy, or try to muscle their way into a spot already taken.

The DNR officers are no joke, don't try to get away with anything. People get away with a lot but usually not for long, if at all. The DNR officers will do anything from a ticket to confiscating your gear (which you will not get back). If you get nasty with them or be one a repeat offender they can take anything related to the crime including your boat, your car/truck, and anything else they deem part of the offense.

All in all if you have common courtesy and try to get along with others you WILL have a blast at the run! So long as they're biting!

Mr. A


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> Thanks for all of the good info... I think I'll make a scouting trip up there in the next few weeks to find a boat launch. If wading is the only thing that ends up working then waders will become plan B. The thought of being elbow to elbow with guys doesn't seem appealing. The constant worry about crossing someone's line drives me nuts. I'd rather not have to even think about dealing with some of the uptight "hardcore fisherman" who are out.
> It's certainly worth a drive up to see what's what!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


the trip up scouting is a good idea. but take a rod up with you as you may decide to try your luck.

the 1st trip I made we went to the little park and they were really catching fish. and we didn't have any rods. but we watched these 3 guys bringing there limit of fish to there car, and when they opened there trunk about 4 or 5 dnr guys walk up and get them for catching to many fish. it seems they had caught 1 limit and put them in the trunk and went back and caught another limit.

be sure and check out Maumee bait and tackle. they are good people. 

and you can fish from the little park without waders. good luck have fun and catch fish. and just use enough weight on your rigs to get you down and bump the bottom every so often. if you go to heavy you will just stay hung up on the bottom.
sherman


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with Sherman, check out maimed tackle's website. They keep a du.bing daily log that will help maximize your efforts! 

Tight lines to all!

Mr. A


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Boat launches are under the 475 bridge and at Orleans Park. You must be very careful as to where you navigate due to the large numbers of anglers. Most guys that launch at Orleans will go downstream and across the river. No waders there. Launching at the bridge will give you access all the way from the tip of Bluegrass Island to just downstream of the Jerome Road rapids. Exactly where you can go will depend largely on water depth at the time. One rule that you absolutely MUST NEVER VIOLATE is to NEVER anchor off the stern. Most drownings occur when that rule is broken!


----------



## teacher (Dec 3, 2011)

Come on Spring!


----------



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Walleye run sucks I stick to crappie fishing way better and more to many idiots out there not knowing how. To fish


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw someone post about a non-barbed hook..... NO WAY! Use normal hooks. The fishing is good, but not so good that I want to give up fish. My advice is PATIENCE. It may seem like everyone catches fish all the time by reading posts. That just isn't the case. Sometime you have to grind out the fish.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

You can't call that stone path to the river "a launch" under the 475 bridge...and I wouldn't call the launch at Orleans a "launch" either. It's a concrete path to the water...nothing more, nothing less. Any water level below 581 and you are hitting rocks 50 yards from the Orleans park launch. There is no dock at 475 or at Orleans. 

Best place to launch a boat is Maple Street in Perrysburg. Launching a boat in a river that is moving as fast at the Maumee is very different than anything you likely have done. Plan accordingly...and you'll need a big anchor with lots of rode. 

Fishing from a boat ain't all its cracked up to seem anymore. There are more boats down there now than I can ever remember. I used to be a 90% boat guy but now I am a 95% on foot guy. 

It's a frickin' zoo bro, that is the best way I can describe it. There are days it can be fun, but I'd wager that those days are outweighed by those days where I walk away frustrated. So very many make it seem that the river is a "slam dunk" limit every time. It's not...trust me. 

Enjoy your trip up to the river. Be safe, and I hope you get into some fish.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

BFG said:


> You can't call that stone path to the river "a launch" under the 475 bridge...and I wouldn't call the launch at Orleans a "launch" either. It's a concrete path to the water...nothing more, nothing less. Any water level below 581 and you are hitting rocks 50 yards from the Orleans park launch. There is no dock at 475 or at Orleans.
> 
> Best place to launch a boat is Maple Street in Perrysburg. Launching a boat in a river that is moving as fast at the Maumee is very different than anything you likely have done. Plan accordingly...and you'll need a big anchor with lots of rode.
> 
> ...


Its gotten a lot tougher than say, 5 years ago. There's just so much more info out there and everybody can do it. I find myself grinding out limits a lot more often now rather than a 10 cast limit a few times a week


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Its gotten a lot tougher than say, 5 years ago. There's just so much more info out there and everybody can do it. I find myself grinding out limits a lot more often now rather than a 10 cast limit a few times a week


The internet has positively and negatively affected fishing and hunting. Sure, it is great to share information to those who are new to a particular discipline, but that same shared information will also result in you finding company in your favorite spots. 

Ask any of the regulars to the river about their "stalkers"...and you will understand what I mean. Yes, there are guys out there that actually look for the vehicles of certain people at certain access points to determine where they will fish that particular day. Hell...they'll go as far as to try to jump right in your pocket too. It doesn't take long to notice the same guys walking in behind you in different spots to realize what is going on. 

I've met a lot of great friends through fishing and hunting forums over the years. In a lot of ways, it has been a blessing, but in the case of the Maumee river, it has been a curse at times. The crowds are worse now than I have ever seen, and I've been at this down there for more than 25 years. Rarely do you see acts of courtesy down there. Our general rule of thumb when fishing from the boat is we always tried to fish areas that the wader guys could not reach. Not so much anymore. I've been anchored in front of Schroeders far enough away so that the wader guys and our boat could fish across from each other with no issue...only to have a completely new line of boats set up between the wader guys and the line of boats in which I was in. 

The older I get, the more I enjoy fishing on rainy, cold days.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Trust me, just because you're in a boat it doesn't mean you're going to have "elbow room". Also the biggest advise i could give anyone is watch what the people that are catching fish are doing, and do that. I learn so much the first 5 minutes in the water. Head color, tail color, leader length, amount of lead and so forth.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone, I haven't posted in a while. forgot about the site until they sent me a birthday email.

SoCal_Buckeye, I'm from Toledo, the city right next to Maumee and I fish the run every year. There are a number of factors to figure out about the run and the river conditions.

First, if this is your first time fishing here I would suggest Checking out Maumee Bait and tackle web site, just google them.
Next I would also suggest possibly not bringing your boat the first time.
The run usually starts around the end of Feb, first of March but with this cold winter it all depends on when the water warms a little. It's usually over by end of April.
Also, wading isn't that bad as long as you don't try the rapids and the Fort.
If the water level is high you can get them from the bank, a boat can be dangerous in this case, I've seen people die from drowning because the strong current and their boat taking on water.

A small but very helpful fishing tip. use a jig just barely heavy enough to touch the bottom once in a while. Cast out, flip your bail and do nothing, if you think you feel a hit then pop the rod. When your line gets almost parallel with you reel it in FAST so it doesn't get caught on anything and then repeat.


----------



## hookdup365 (Jul 20, 2012)

This has probably been discussed but what pound test line do you recommend and do you use mono or braid? Thanks

Sent from my Xoom using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

hookdup365 said:


> This has probably been discussed but what pound test line do you recommend and do you use mono or braid? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The best answer to you question has probably been given several times in this thread already. Not trying to be mean but without knowing how you want to fish (i.e. floating jigs, lead heads, etc) you're best bet is to read the replies.

Honestly, there is no wrong way to fish the run as long as you follow the laws specific to the run, and remember common courtesy when you find your spot to fish. I would suggest you look for the way you have the most confidence in, do a little research for time and conditions, and you can have a ball!

Mr. A


----------



## burton59 (Aug 24, 2008)

everyone has had good advice, but the only thing I haven't seen anyone say is something that a good friend who grew up on the Maumee river told me. when everyone is down there shoulder to shoulder, the fish are there to spawn. this is where I'm probably gona get hammered by everyone,but the fish don't actually bite lure lure 90pecent of the time. believe it or not there are so many walleye in that river at that time that your line comes down river and as it crosses upsteam facing fish, the line gets cross the fishes mouth setting the hook right in the corner on the fish. next time you catch one down there look where you unhook it. if your facing the south side of the river, you remove the hook from the fish's right side of the mouth and opposite if your on the other side of the river. again that's bout90 percent of the time and would be different if you could fish after sunset.(but your not) another cool thing to see for anyone, call the dnr and see when they do a creel survey of the run. you would be absoulutely AMAZED if you saw the quantity and size of the fish in that river. one last tid bit of info is that after everyone is gone from fishing the run..........that's when it really starts!


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

hookdup365 said:


> This has probably been discussed but what pound test line do you recommend and do you use mono or braid? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Ohub Campfire mobile app



It really depends on your method of fishing. The method i mentioned earlier about using a jig just barely heavy enough to touch the bottom every now and then...... I will use 8lb test if the river level isn't too high and the current isn't strong. But, if the current is strong I'll go as heavy as 12lb test. I usually stay away from braid due to the hangups.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

While jwg tends to stay away from braid, because of hang ups. I use braid for the added sense of feel. I've used mono in the past and you just can't feel a thing. I use a 15-20# braided main line to a trolling weight, an 8-12# mono leader and a floating jig. Pair that with a decent graphite rod and you can really tell the difference between just a rock and a fish.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> everyone has had good advice, but the only thing I haven't seen anyone say is something that a good friend who grew up on the Maumee river told me. when everyone is down there shoulder to shoulder, the fish are there to spawn. this is where I'm probably gona get hammered by everyone,but the fish don't actually bite lure lure 90pecent of the time. believe it or not there are so many walleye in that river at that time that your line comes down river and as it crosses upsteam facing fish, the line gets cross the fishes mouth setting the hook right in the corner on the fish. next time you catch one down there look where you unhook it. if your facing the south side of the river, you remove the hook from the fish's right side of the mouth and opposite if your on the other side of the river. again that's bout90 percent of the time and would be different if you could fish after sunset.(but your not) another cool thing to see for anyone, call the dnr and see when they do a creel survey of the run. you would be absoulutely AMAZED if you saw the quantity and size of the fish in that river. one last tid bit of info is that after everyone is gone from fishing the run..........that's when it really starts!


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I get some fish as you describe above every season. If the hook doesn't pierce their lip, they go back. If it is in the thin skin between their lip and their cheek, they go back.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, sure, this happens. But 90% of fish caught??? Um, no


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

burton59 said:


> everyone has had good advice, but the only thing I haven't seen anyone say is something that a good friend who grew up on the Maumee river told me. when everyone is down there shoulder to shoulder, the fish are there to spawn. this is where I'm probably gona get hammered by everyone,but the fish don't actually bite lure lure 90pecent of the time. believe it or not there are so many walleye in that river at that time that your line comes down river and as it crosses upsteam facing fish, the line gets cross the fishes mouth setting the hook right in the corner on the fish. next time you catch one down there look where you unhook it. if your facing the south side of the river, you remove the hook from the fish's right side of the mouth and opposite if your on the other side of the river. again that's bout90 percent of the time and would be different if you could fish after sunset.(but your not) another cool thing to see for anyone, call the dnr and see when they do a creel survey of the run. you would be absoulutely AMAZED if you saw the quantity and size of the fish in that river. one last tid bit of info is that after everyone is gone from fishing the run..........that's when it really starts!


You're entitled to your opinion, no matter how wrong it is. How about this: Your jig is flowing downstream tail up, head down into the sweet spot where fish are facing upstream. They grab the jig by the head and you set the hook when you feel the tension and by god it acts as a lever and hooks them outside in. As you rig is going downstream, it naturally comes towards you due to tension and drag. If the fish aren't really active, then you're pulling your jig towards the opposite side of the fish and he has a reactionary bite. The 10% hooked differently IMO are the ones who may chase across the current for the jig. It is usually only a few inches to a foot visibility during most of the run, hence the reactionary bites as a bait suddenly appears right in front of them


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

A lot of folks mentioned (correctly) that boating can be hazardous if not experienced, but the same can be said about the wading. It isn't like wading your local creek, especially when the water is up. The water is often fast and the line of anglers are usually standing in cold water waist deep or more with very little visibility. I was normally pretty tired after wading for a few hours in the swift current. It is a young man's game when the river is really flowing.

I went quite a bit during the week for a few years when I worked in Maumee and learned quite a bit about the run. I enjoyed fishing the end of the run due to the smaller crowds and clearer water where structure was better defined. The only issue with waiting toward the end is when the weeds arrive, making a good drift impossible.

I did ok my first season but improved greatly after spending a summer on the river where I could easily see things that were not visible in the muddy spring flows. I often fished side cut park, going to bluegrass island when the flows permitted safe crossing or walking north down the towpath when the water levels were higher. Since I only had a few hours to fish, speed of access was important. If you choose to cross to bluegrass, ask or follow others (hopefully experienced) since there are some dropoffs and water deep enough to take you down. I have witnessed plenty of folks taking an unexpected bath between the island and parking lot.

I used a 9' St. Croix medium action steelhead rod to keep more line out of the water during the drift. To save line, I used an 8 or 10 lb test mainline (braid) with a swivel to 6 lb mono and the lure to ensure that all breakoffs left the swivel and a minimum amount of line. I have brought in buffalo exceeding 20lbs with this outfit so don't worry about the eyes.


----------



## hookdup365 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> While jwg tends to stay away from braid, because of hang ups. I use braid for the added sense of feel. I've used mono in the past and you just can't feel a thing. I use a 15-20# braided main line to a trolling weight, an 8-12# mono leader and a floating jig. Pair that with a decent graphite rod and you can really tell the difference between just a rock and a fish.


Thanks for the replies, I will be getting my stuff ready. The run can't get here quick enough. Good luck to everyone this spring. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jdivence (Mar 21, 2012)

Any experienced river rat know what effect this winter is going to have on this yeArs run?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The run CAN be dangerous for you no matter if you are in a boat, wading, forget common sense or common courtesy! There are a great deal more fish than fisherman so don't get too worried about it. Take your time, watch what you're doing, and consider your surroundings.

Fact: Many fish get snagged. Fact: many fish are caught. Fact: the DNR officers are overt, covert, watching from afar and fishing right next to you.

Don't be stupid and think that if you snag a walleye and keep it in the water till you take the hook out that you won't get busted for snagging. I watched a guy snag his limit last year. As he turned to leave the guy fishing next to him pulled a badge and they had what appeared to be a heated discussion on shore. The dude snagging lost.

In the end as long as you are aware of the special regs specific to the run, use common sense and common courtesy, and keep yourself safe, the run is a great time to be fishing. Should you forget any of those your going to have a real hard time with it.

Mr. A


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

They will come.


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Jdivence said:


> Any experienced river rat know what effect this winter is going to have on this yeArs run?


It depends not only on the weather we've had but also on the weather we have yet to receive. Water temps are a big factor and how it warms up. Also, depth and flow play a huge role contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Just took a drive to check out the river. There is an amazing amount of ice stacking up at sidecut. They were closing the road up by Jerome rd., wish I would have had a camera to take pictures. Pretty impressive.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The terrain is likely to change just a bit this year. Where once fish held, they may not hold in 2014. 

That ice is THICK...and will gouge the hell out of the bottom.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

BFG said:


> The terrain is likely to change just a bit this year. Where once fish held, they may not hold in 2014.
> 
> That ice is THICK...and will gouge the hell out of the bottom.


Hope it don't fugg up the rock pile


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

fisherboy said:


> They will come.


No, It's "If You Fish It, They Will Come."
Now, whether that means the walleye, or every guy with a pair of waders within 250 miles, and all the ODNR people in the Great State of Ohio, well,that remains to be seen.Probably both. Getting excited for it either way.
On a separate note, while all the factors that you guys have mentioned do affect the run, most biologists will tell you that its the lenghtening of the daytime that gets them moving.Patience, 'cause it won't be long now.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Orleans Park parking lot was flooded when I went by yesterday... can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

The 'Upper' or the "Bottom" which is not new


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

fisherboy said:


> The 'Upper' or the "Bottom" which is not new


The main parking lot off RT 20. I drive by there often... can't remember the last time it was under water.

Just saw where Side Cut Park has been closed due to the flooding.


----------

